# 4 sharks hooked - one landed bout 5'



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

it wasn't the best day but at-least we hooked 4 and caught 1. the bugs weren't there and the swells were small. just the current was a..........!!!










here is one of the baits. nothing took it though!










and the tip that took a jack i dropped about 200 yards off the beach. 










i let the other dude fight it too. after all its kinda his first real shark so that's why i didn't bring the fish in all by myself. had to hand the rod off so he can have some play.










the last pic before the release.










oh and here's a pic of worms we saw all over the beach. thousands were on the sand this is just a few i found in a drink can.










some footage/vids down below.

first clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90wgzH5eYkc&feature=youtu.be




second clip:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

yo zyo, what is that in pic number two, labled as bait? Looks like the hide off an elephant. Lol. What kind of bait? O*D*W


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the pic of the guy hugging the shark


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

@Pawghunter: that would be me holding the shark up.



OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> yo zyo, what is that in pic number two, labled as bait? Looks like the hide off an elephant. Lol. What kind of bait? O*D*W


no elephant hide there.


----------

